# huntohiofarms program?



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

anyone have any luck with this been striking out on the door knocking just wondering if anyone tried this?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

waste of time.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

nothing here. Signed up last year.


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

Haven't heard a thing from that program. The husband and I both signed up and we never got any replies etc. I went on this year to check that we were both still signed up and apparently there's only certain counties that they are doing this in, I think one is Tuscarawas... might have to agree that it is a waste of time!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I think it is a good idea, just poorly implemented. Don't get me wrong, i put my name in the hat.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I too signed up have heard nothing but I have been
approached to join the farm bureau two years in a row.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I signed up this year, kind of disappointed. You can not find where any of the farms are located, who may be looking at your info. Seemed like a good program but poorly implemented and sad web sitel.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone mentioned in a recent post that this program was started with a perk for the property owners being that there was some sort of tax benefit to doing it. I don't know the details nor the accuracy of this but if that were true I could see that a some owners may opt in to the program only with the intention of saving money and never truly granting permission. If this is possible then there was not a very good foresight from the legislators as I could have seen that one coming.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my second year also, no call


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

no calls either, probably cost the state a lot of money to put the whole program together, to bad it doesn't seem to be helping any of us at this time
________
Jaguar xk history


----------

